# Help with ceiling color for covered patio



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think a greyish or "sagey" green might be nice with the red brick. Patio and porch ceilings were traditionally painted light blue but bless you for moving on with something else. What's the trim on the house painted, by the way? And the deck or patio/porch floor?


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

How about a sunny yellow?


----------



## dvp416 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestion. The trim work is beige and the flooring is s stamped concrete that has various colors of browns/beige in it. The columns supporting the cover are in red brick.


----------

